# Today's Junk Auto Parts



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I wouldn't be so hard on the local shops, when we drop by the local store he has inventory and retail space maybe some warehouse space. If he doesn't have your part he orders it from some other outfit where he brings in orders 1, 3 or 5 times a week, that outfit has trucks , big warehouse and a much bigger inventory, all that cost money and there is no way they can compete with a warehouse outfit like rock auto who is likely the biggest distribution outfit and just cuts out all those middle men. Even dealerships like Ford or GM have to have a string of distribution centers all over the country.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I only go to the local shops in an emergency, otherwise it's RockAuto, or sometimes Amazon.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

BigJim said:


> For the past few month I have been doing a lot of mechanic work as I can't afford to take our car to the shop. I have bought a ton of parts and most came from Rockauto. They have some good prices on name brand parts but some of the parts are so cheap I don't see how it was possible to even manufacture the parts.
> 
> Any way, use to, when we needed a part we could go to the parts store and know the parts we got were good well built parts, not junk. Today, same brand name parts can vary by 100s of dollars, depending where you buy them, no joke. Where can a person buy parts that we can know are good and not some junk.
> 
> ...





Jim,
Locals have employees at the counter, I don't know about Rock but probably not as many. Also, some drop-ship from warehouses in larger cities.


As well as suspension stuff there are documented instances of brand name knock-off stuff like belt tensioners.
Then there is shelf life for stuff like master cylinders.
I pretty much use Oreilly (which I call "OhReally! because of their prices) but they seem to have better parts.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I think you are sort of mixing apples and oranges.

When it comes to prices, you cannot make a fair comparison between an on-line retailer and brick and mortar store.

The basic successful business model is one of profit exceeding expenditure. 

The expenditures of an on-line retailer are significantly lower than that of a brick and mortar auto chain. Ergo, even thought the on-line retailer and brick and mortar store might pay the same amount for their inventory, the on-line retailer can afford to sell his at a lower price.

I can appreciate that you are working on a budget but with a little effort, one can often find an identical product on-line at a substantially lower price than a local retailer. 

For instance, I am partial to Wagner ThermoQuiet ceramic brake pads. A set of pads for the 00 Silverado I had cost $55 at my local retailer. I bought the exact same pads on-line for $36. That is a $19 savings. I have had similar results with products such rotors filters and even motor oil.

As for quality of product, that is addressed by plain old research.

Yes, we would all like it if we could just go to a reputable retailer and be assured the products we buy are all of good quality. Alas that is not always the case, so it is up to us to do our own research and try to get the best quality we can afford.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Depending on the age of your vehicle and what parts you are looking for, if may pay to check your local "Pick-A-Part" or U-Pull auto yard. It costs so much for insurance companies to repair vehicles at a shop that you can often find "totaled" vehicles with minimal damage that can be scavenged for OEM parts at very low prices.
.
.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

ZZZZZ said:


> Depending on the age of your vehicle and what parts you are looking for, if may pay to check your local "Pick-A-Part" or U-Pull auto yard. It costs so much for insurance companies to repair vehicles at a shop that you can often find "totaled" vehicles with minimal damage that can be scavenged for OEM parts at very low prices.
> .
> .



The best "salvage" yards I used had cars on racks, big stuff marked and sorted, and goats to mess with the snakes.
The worst would dig a transmission out of the weeds and mud.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... With auto parts, there's 'bout 5 or 6 different price lists,.....

Cost,.....
Jobber,....
Wholesale,.....
Retail,.....
Etc,.....

Dependin' on how much ya spend there, 'n how well the parts guy likes ya, depends on which price list he looks at,.....

I've been doin' business at my local Napa, since long before it became a Napa,.....
I'm also very good friends with the owner,.....
Decades ago, I brought in 2 rather large accounts, when I started my present job,.....
I get some of the lowest prices they have,....
'n when I'm buyin' parts for myself, I go in the mornin' when the owner is there, 'n many times get what I need at cost, 'n sometimes less than cost,.....

I've had good friends(who get jobber prices), 'n some of the counter help get pizzed off at me, because I get better prices than they do,.....

A few years ago, I bought a transmission jack, 'cause I was tired of borrowin' somebody else's,......
The owner sold it to me at cost, it showed up as an open box piece, so Bill called his Napa rep, 'n demanded another complete parts kit for it,.....
So, I ended up with a few duplicate bits,.....
After the job was done, he wanted me to return it for a full refund,.....
I declined, as it's one of those tools, ya don't use everyday, but is handy to have around,.....


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

With so many car forums out there just loaded with enthusiests that's where I start . As an example my baby is a Porsche and I have 2 - 3 Porsche specific car forums that I frequent . When I ask on those forums " where are you guys buying parts " usually the response narrows down to just a few retailers . And those retailers usually have a well known reputation and long standing with the community . I am NOT looking for the lowest cost when buying parts , I am looking for the best value . Value to me is cost/quality/delivery time and performance . 

I doubt there is a car/truck out there that doesn't have a web forum of hard core DIYers , use that community knowledge there is no reason to reinvent the wheel . I also like to support the local FLAPS ( Friendly Local Auto Parts Store ) but generally I will order online and pick up at the store . I get online coupons all the time that save 20 % on the purchase . Like anything else with time/research you will narrow down some local stores and online retailers that provide what you are looking for on a consistent basis ......... just keep using them :biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I hadn't thought about all y'all are saying, I know they have got to be higher because they have overhead and I really didn't stop to take that into account either. I do buy most of my parts local, except when I have time to wait and I will save a lot of money. Some times it isn't worth the wait. 

I did talk to one of the national chains store about one part and they were way high. When I went in to buy something else he asked me why I hadn't bought from them, I told him $200, they were $200 higher than online. He said, wouldn't it be worth it for the convenience of not having to wait and if the part is bad you have to ship it back. Nope, not $200 difference it isn't.

Another part or should I say a part set cost me $100 shipped. Local national chain, same thing wanted $377.99. Convenience doesn't come into play for that kind of money.

I am sure there are factors to consider when buying, but, when the parts are two to three times the price. I know everyone has got to make a profit, and I respect that, I was in business also, but somethings are just a little too much. 

Just like some folks will only buy American made cars (or use to). I was that way for years until American made cars started going down hill. Some of the foreign cars will last way longer than American. So I buy what I know will last, or hope it does based on it's rep. OK off my soap box now. lol


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Just like some folks will only buy American made cars (or use to). I was that way for years until American made cars started going down hill. Some of the foreign cars will last way longer than American.



"Buying American" is a very subjective term. 

My '00 Silverado was built in Canada while my Camry was built in Tennessee. Now while a decal in my '15 Silverado says it was built in Indiana, a cursory examination of many components within the truck indicates these were made in Southeast Asia. While many vehicles, both domestic and foreign are "assembled" in America, the fact is their components come from all over the world.

To top it off the big three are all publicly traded companies which means they are not necessarily American owned.

In other words, when it comes to vehicles "buying American" has essentially become meaningless.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Re: "Especially bearings, some are good, but some are priced as good but are junk. Suspension parts really concern me. How in the world can a ball joint that costs $3.98 be worth anything?"

One thing I like about RA is that they rate their parts, like 'economy', 'daily driver', etc, so you can choose the quality that you are willing to pay for. BJs are a perfect example, for a typical vehicle they might have eight balljoints to choose from.

Also, RA seems to have several warehouses, some of my orders are mailed from here in GA, sometimes from other states.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Related: 

*Rising old used car prices help push poor Americans over the edge*
.
.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

ZZZZZ said:


> Related:
> 
> *Rising old used car prices help push poor Americans over the edge*
> .
> .


Funny they didn't mention 'Cash for Clunkers'.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

ChuckF. said:


> Funny they didn't mention 'Cash for Clunkers'.


Only career politicians who have never bought a used car, or even driven any car at all in the last 20 years could possibly think it was a good idea.





.
.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ChuckF. said:


> Funny they didn't mention 'Cash for Clunkers'.


CforC was implemented to boast new car sales after 2008. It did take a lot of high milage, low mpg cars out of the market. It was a temporary program.that ended in the fall of 2009.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> For instance, I am partial to Wagner ThermoQuiet ceramic brake pads. A set of pads for the 00 Silverado I had cost $55 at my local retailer. I bought the exact same pads on-line for $36. That is a $19 savings. I have had similar results with products such rotors filters and even motor oil.



How can you see the $19.00 savings after you add in shipping?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> CforC was implemented to boast new car sales after 2008. *It did take a lot of high milage, low mpg cars out of the market. *It was a temporary program.that ended in the fall of 2009.


Ayuh,..... *That* was the dummycrat party line anyways,......

In realty, it screwed the used car, 'n used parts market up so bad, they still haven't recovered,.....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Seems to me I recall GM and Chrysler were in bankrupcy. Seemed a good idea to give people an incentive to buy a new car.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

How long's it gonna be before politicians and bureaucraps decide that *all *ICE vehicles are "clunkers?"

You know, seems to me that Planet Earth would be much better off with only electric vehicles.

Good read: *What’s it Going to Be?*
.
.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Back to car parts...Amazon sold me an ACDelco alternator for my Navigator for $136. They had a Motorcraft for $150. Nowhere local was even close to these prices.

Amazon also sold me a coil on plug for a Corolla for $16 and a MAF sensor for a Corolla for $22. Coil on plug lasted 6 weeks, MAF sensor still works. Went to NAPA and got a replacement coil on plug for $55. Works fine.

Buy name brand on-line, leave cheap local parts alone. Autozone had an al,t,ernator for about what I paid for the ACDelco. Had a "lifetime warranty." I don't want to do the job again in 6 months, though.


----------



## cynic (Jun 23, 2017)

stick with rockauto and good known namebrand parts from them.
I only use the local stores for oil and other disposables.
I needed a flasher, local place wanted 12 something for it.
Or I could get the same part from rockauto 8$ shipped.
I went with rockauto.
Sometimes you have to bite the bullet when you need it yesterday but I'd rather not. Having a 2nd car really helps in that situation.
My volvo only likes bosch MAF sensors, no way I can get that at the local place.
Car sat until it came in the mail.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

cynic said:


> stick with rockauto and good known namebrand parts from them.
> I only use the local stores for oil and other disposables.
> I needed a flasher, local place wanted 12 something for it.
> Or I could get the same part from rockauto 8$ shipped.
> ...



$8.00 shipped? We can't get anything shipped up here for 8 bucks, let alone some kind of product included. lain:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's a different approach. There's a very easy way to save about 25% on everything you buy at Autozone, O'Reilly's etc.

Instead of paying cash or with a credit/debit card, simply buy a discounted gift card first, then head to the store. 

Lots of places online to buy discounted cards. Here's one: https://www.cardcash.com/buy-gift-cards/discount-autozone-cards/
.
.


----------



## keenxxx (May 5, 2018)

BigJim said:


> For the past few month I have been doing a lot of mechanic work as I can't afford to take our car to the shop. I have bought a ton of parts and most came from Rockauto. They have some good prices on name brand parts but some of the parts are so cheap I don't see how it was possible to even manufacture the parts.
> 
> Any way, use to, when we needed a part we could go to the parts store and know the parts we got were good well built parts, not junk. Today, same brand name parts can vary by 100s of dollars, depending where you buy them, no joke. Where can a person buy parts that we can know are good and not some junk.
> 
> ...


I have worked professionally in the auto repair business for over 20 years. You are making a couple conversations online vs. local sales and aftermarket quality observations. What you need to realize is there are shops purchased locally. Shops need the best available part now and most won't quibble about a few bucks here and there. Our shop probably does a 50-50 purchase ratio between the dealerships and aftermarket.

Where do I buy my personal vehicles? I too do a lot of online shopping *if* I have time to wait for the parts. I always go OE first. There are plenty of online dealerships that have really good pricing. Aftermarket parts are always going to have a big ? - will you have to pay to save? If I purchase aftermarket I buy name brand ie. Motorcraft, AC Delco, Moog Timken etc.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> How can you see the $19.00 savings after you add in shipping?


I split the cost of an Amazon Prime account with a friend so I do not pay for shipping. Considering how much I order now (most often by necessity) it is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> I split the cost of an Amazon Prime account with a friend so I do not pay for shipping. Considering how much I order now (most often by necessity) it is a worthwhile investment.



It's great for you south of the border. "Our" Amazon(.ca) has very limited selection.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought a Haynes manual for a 2000 Avalon today for $25. Rockauto had it $10 cheaper, but with shipping only $5 cheaper. Save big money when you can, but don't sweat $5.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Note that various name-brand parts that used to have great reputations may just be repackagers now, or have different multiple versions of the same part to compete at different quality and price levels.

AC-Delco has multiple product lines such as Professional and Advantage. 

Moog used to be heralded for suspension parts. Now you have to be careful since they sell different lines and the only hint to the difference is one letter added to the part number.

Gates started putting cheap bearings and tensioners in their timing belt kits, which led to plenty of people having their vehicles turned into junk when those parts failed and destroyed the engine. Gates still sells the cheap parts but at least that product line is labeled differently now. Other companies do similar.


----------

